# MSC Armonia hits pier in Roatan



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

Seems like she had control issues as approaching very fast with anchors dropped. Ship still there 24 hours later, unlike the jetty!


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I wonder if she was with a Pilot. I don't remember seeing a Pilot boat when I visited but we anchored off and tendered. 

Roatan is not a place I would chose to spend any length of time.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Holy manure!

Looks like an engine job.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, at least the gash is ABOVE the waterline!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Dec 18, 2006)

Oops!


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Bit of Isopon and a lick of paint will do the trick.... P&I insurance claim I trust.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

For anyone not familiar, to get an idea of the angles involved, this is how it should look.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Big boat kisses pontoon, Master embarrassed, nothing to see, move along please.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Add: Engineers blamed.


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

There was a Master in H.A.L. known throughout the company as 'Captain Crunch'.
Nothing really serious, but lots of oops moments and a few dents.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

On that topic, my favourite quote was:
"He knows every rock, reef, buoy, pier and jetty around the Channel Islands - He should do, he's hit most of them".


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Tmac1720 said:


> Bit of Isopon and a lick of paint will do the trick.... P&I insurance claim I trust.


I don't know Tmac. Unless it was the jetty temporarily not under command won't it be hull & machinery that pays for the filler (is that quite as bad a doublers?)


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Pilots in some ports refer to MSC as More S*** Coming.
Yes it would be H&M Insurance. P&I would pay for the Foc'sle Officer's cardiac arrest and the Master and Pilot's under garments, depending on the deductible.
Delay would be caused by getting Flag, Class, P&I and H&M down to Roatan. No doubt some smart lawyer in Miami is working on a Class Action for all sorts of very serious issues regarding the passengers. Not a neck brace to be had in Honduras, or wherever the hell Roatan is. Keep cruising.


----------



## roscoes (Oct 16, 2006)

There but for the Grace Of God go you and I comes to mind.


----------



## Anjin1222 (Mar 5, 2017)

I love it - smash the pier and then keep the bowthrust running to wash away the evidence.....


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

As my old shipmate, Tmac, says:- "If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried".

Good advice to all first trippers.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

But give them their due - They did have both anchors down.
As per the adage: Never run aground with both anchors in the hawse pipes.

But, it has been suggested, with 20/20 hindsight, that they might have been better off with just the starboard anchor - They might have broadsided the jetty instead of ramming it..:sweat:


----------



## Anjin1222 (Mar 5, 2017)

Most definitely, even if they don't do you much good at getting off the mud or whatever - at least it shows willing.

Having been in a couple of similar situations there's always a dilemma as to whether it might be better to try to swing the ship on the anchor - if it all goes wrong you could do a lot more damage to the vulnerable bits instead of taking it on the chin, as it were.


----------

